# Nutella



## Momoharu (Jul 25, 2009)

From what I've seen, a LOT of people here like Nutella.  Anyone want to clue me in on what it is, and why it's so great?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 25, 2009)

DDDDDD8

Nuttela is a chocolate hazelnut spread that you put on bread, bagels, and whatever else you can spread it on. It's really sweet.
To quote Mike, you are severly deprived.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 25, 2009)

Also, some people *namely me* enjoy eating i with a spoon.

Go try some >:|


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 26, 2009)

.....I must be deprived too. MUST FIND ME SOME OF THIS NUTELLA!


----------



## Saith (Jul 26, 2009)

Ugh.

Chocolate spread basically. With ninja nuts.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Jul 26, 2009)

Creamy jars of chocolatey goodness...

Why did you have to bring this up? Now I wish I had some...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 26, 2009)

Bah, can't ever find these things in the States.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 26, 2009)

it's good in sandwiches and it makes awesome fairy bread if you use it instead of butter. <3


----------



## Jetx (Jul 26, 2009)

Eh. I prefer plain chocolate spread, don't like nuts.


----------



## Minkow (Jul 26, 2009)

IT'S CREAMY CHOCOLATELY HEAVEN

with nuts.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 26, 2009)

Now im hungry


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 26, 2009)

nutella is good stuff.


----------



## turbler (Jul 27, 2009)

it's a little thick, but it's CHOCOLATEY DELICIOUS! =D  now I want some tooo~


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 27, 2009)

It's okay, but not ~amazing~.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 28, 2009)

I really like it, but in Tesco, LIDL and probably other places, you can get an excellent milk chocolate/white chocolate swirly kind of chocolate spread that's absolutely heavenly <3


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 28, 2009)

It has "nut" in the name, so I'm not going to get within five metres of that stuff.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 28, 2009)

Nutella! 

I haven't had it in pretty much forever. It's the best thing_ ever_. Period.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank god this thread got started. I had no idea. Sounds pretty good. Must be a British thing, though.

And what the heck is 'Marmite' anyway?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 28, 2009)

Blastoise428 said:


> And what the heck is 'Marmite' anyway?


Stuff Kiwis (New Zealanders) spread on bread and such. Their counterpart to the Australian Vegemite.

Don't recall what it's made of right now.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 28, 2009)

Storm said:


> Stuff Kiwis (New Zealanders) spread on bread and such. Their counterpart to the Australian Vegemite.
> 
> Don't recall what it's made of right now.


Not exactly. It's here, too. It's yeast extract. I think it's very nice, but it's one of those things where you either love it or you hate it.


----------



## Leviathan (Jul 28, 2009)

Nutella is love. Unfortunately, Nutella is also absurdly overpriced (relatively) more often than not, so we can't get it very much even when we find some.



RandomTyphoon said:


> Also, some people *namely me* enjoy eating i with a spoon.


OH. EM. GEE. MUST TRY THIS. D8


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 28, 2009)

Haha, I do that. We (as in my housemates) made the terrible mistake of keeping the jar of Nutella by the toaster and microwave, meaning that whenever one of us was waiting for something to be cooked, they'd start eating the Nutella by itself and we'd have to buy a new jar every week XD


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 29, 2009)

I am pretty sure I am the only person in my family who likes Nutella, so I can safely eat it out of the jar. Plus, it is something I can eat without pain.


----------



## Minkow (Jul 29, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> It's okay, but not ~amazing~.


it's amazing.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 29, 2009)

Blastoise428 said:


> Must be a *British* thing


No.

They sell it in the US, and- yeah no.



> OH. EM. GEE. MUST TRY THIS. D8


GGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOOOOOOOO

Also Nutella in the fridge is not unlike a bar of chocolate. It FREEZES in the lower part of fridges.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jul 29, 2009)

I LUVA TEH NUTELLA

I eat it with my finger spoon. It's yummy-licious and totally deserving of every food award known to man and some known to monkey and dolphin.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 29, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> Also, some people *namely me* enjoy eating i with a spoon.


Me toooo though I'd put it in a fridge till it was hard first. =3


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 29, 2009)

Nutella is freaking amazing. It tastes quite lovely when spread on graham crackers (especially if you happen to have fluff, it's an instant smore)

But nothing beats eating it out of the jar.


----------



## H-land (Jul 29, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> No. [It's not a British thing.]
> They sell it in the US, and- yeah no.


They sell it in some places in the US where some people might sometimes buy some of it.
In Britain, it is in every store, in some restaurants, most households, and most hotels that serve breakfast. In the UK, it thrives. It _is_ a British thing.

I don't go for it, anyway, because I don't care for nuts or nutty flavors or any of that sort of stuff. Not allergic, just not fond, either.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 29, 2009)

Nutella is an Italian thing. Britain, France, and just about every other European country just love it.

Anyone know where I can pick up a jar in the US?


----------



## see ya (Jul 30, 2009)

Nutella....how long has it been? I used to eat spoons of it, but it's been at least five years since. I know they carry it where I work. I have to remember to pick up my own jar of chocolately, nutty heaven.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 30, 2009)

Chocolate and nuts. As a spread. In a jar.

Oh my god it sounds so good but I've never seen it before in my life ; ;


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh my gawsh... I remember Nutella.

I must have some. :3

Has anyone tried it with a banana?


----------



## Minnow (Jul 30, 2009)

My mom puts it on pancakes. It is _love._



superyoshi888 said:


> Nutella is an Italian thing. Britain, France, and just about every other European country just love it.
> 
> Anyone know where I can pick up a jar in the US?


It's relatively common where I am. They have it in the largest chain stores in town (Fred Meyer, may or may not be familiar to you, it's mainly a NW thing.) but it's available in more quantity and consistency in the largest health food stores (Trader Joes, ditto the Fred Meyer thing.) 

If you can't find it at the regular grocery then try the "other" stores. Meaning not necessarily health food stores, but just not the gigantic plastic wrapped supermarkets of death.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, we don't have Trader Joe's around here. Whole Foods doesn't seem to have it. H-E-B (essentially Texas only) doesn't have it, neither does Central Market. (HEB's answer to Whole Foods) A tiny little market called Sun Harvest (dunno if they have stores outside of Central Texas) doesn't seem to have it either.

Most unfortunate.


----------



## Minnow (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, that's too bad. Don't know what else you could do, unless you really cared that much...


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 30, 2009)

Peanut butter and Nutella sandwiches. <3

Delicious, but you'll need a glass of milk or two to eat it.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jul 30, 2009)

Australians love Nutella.

Haven't personally tried it, but it smells pretty enticing.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 30, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> Nutella is an Italian thing. Britain, France, and just about every other European country just love it.


I love how this means it's an Italian thing. 

... It was funny okay.

(And Nutella IS kind of boring! I like Milky Way spread so much more, but I can't seem to find it.)


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 30, 2009)

I love this stuff! I'll have it on sandwiches, biscuits, pancakes, crumpets, bananas, my fingers... I'm pretty sure I tried dipping chips in it once, but that's just me having odd tastes. It's better when it's warm, so we keep it next to the stove in winter.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 2, 2009)

I love Nutella so much. D: I actually like it with apples and cheddar cheese. XD


----------



## Minkow (Aug 2, 2009)

nutella crepes~


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 2, 2009)

They have it at the Comasary (lol, don't know how to spell it). It's for Military families only, though. And one of these days I'm going to sneak off and see if Wegman's has it...


----------



## Espeon (Aug 2, 2009)

I like making sandwiches with nutella and crunchy peanut butter.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've heard of Nutella, and always wondered what it was.
And now I know! 8D
Nonetheless, it sounds really good~


----------



## Scyther (Aug 4, 2009)

I...LOVE...IT...

I can always find it next to the Peanut butter in Walmart.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 4, 2009)

Ketsu said:


> They have it at the Comasary (lol, don't know how to spell it). It's for Military families only, though.


And that's why you go to a base with a military family, so you can get in and do all that marvelous shopping at the comissary and the PXs. =D

Although I somehow doubt Ft. Hood's comissary would have it, it's kinda small unless they expanded it when I wasn't looking. Never know, though.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm getting some for the first time tomorrow, after telling my mom about it. :D
I'm actually really excited. (x


----------



## Scyther (Aug 5, 2009)

BUTTERFREE DOESN'T LIKE NUTTELLA.  WE SHOULD DESTROY HER.

ANARCHY!!


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 5, 2009)

Man, I haven't had Nutella in years. You are all making me very hungry and willing to run to the nearest store to buy some.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 8, 2009)

I hate Nutella. Every fucking day for the past two weeks I have been presented Nutella as a breakfast item. One does not put chocolate onto bread! Especially not at 7:30 am!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 8, 2009)

It's revenge for all that fucking marmite.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 9, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> It's revenge for all that fucking marmite.


You hate marmite too? Yaaayyyy

Mm, I want nuttella. I will get some tomorow when the shops are open...mmm...it tastes good on toast.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 9, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> You hate marmite too? Yaaayyyy


I would be outraged but then I can actually understand how people can hate Marmite. It tastes horrid but I enjoy it, if that makes sense xD


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 10, 2009)

I was looking through my cupboards today and found some Nutella! It put me in a better mood it tasted so good.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 10, 2009)

I've had Nutella before. It was pretty good if I remember correctly. I need to go get me some more of that stuff...


----------



## Alexi (Aug 14, 2009)

NUTELLAAAAAAAAAA

I love this stuff! My boyfriend has me addicted.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 14, 2009)

Just saw a commercial for it on TV a few minutes ago.
I wonder if that means they're selling it around here now.

I mean, it's _chocolate in a jar_. I must have it.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah I've been seeing commercials for Nutella too...

I'll ask my mum to buy me some later.


----------



## Alexi (Aug 14, 2009)

In my town (in California), you can find Nutella in many grocery stores and even drug stores. It's not hard to find at all.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 15, 2009)

I just bought it today and it's the shiiiiiiit!


----------



## Alexi (Aug 15, 2009)

For the record, I always keep a jar in my room at all times, along with other food products.

Damn I'm fat XD


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 15, 2009)

Today I also found it why you can't refrigerate it.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 15, 2009)

Momoharu said:


> Today I also found it why you can't refrigerate it.


It hardens like, in five minutes. 

..not too bad to eat with a metal (anything else actually _breaks_) spoon.. Now it's handened choclate in a bar.

And I have two oh god I'm sad. 

But I usually just eat in on toast, or in soppnfuls and yeah ;w;


----------



## Alexi (Aug 15, 2009)

I walked two miles in 100+ degree heat for some Nutella.

I will walk the earth for this stuff.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 15, 2009)

Nutella is damn tasty.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to think that Nutella was a special secret Jew recipe because the first time I tasted it was at my dad's company on "Bring your child to work" day. The owner of the company is Jewish and I swear, SOMETHING on that table had a Star of David on it. Because of this, I can't shake the relationship that Nutella = Jewish from my mind. :x

It's tasty.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 18, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> Every fucking day for the past two weeks I have been presented Nutella as a breakfast item.


It's for breakfast? O_o


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 18, 2009)

Chucho said:


> It's for breakfast? O_o


Well yeah. It's a spread technechally, I just like spoonfuls of it.

..makes some damn good toast though :x


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 18, 2009)

Chucho said:


> It's for breakfast? O_o


Fucking Europeans put it on everything.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 18, 2009)

... said:


> I used to think that Nutella was a special secret Jew recipe because the first time I tasted it was at my dad's company on "Bring your child to work" day. The owner of the company is Jewish and I swear, SOMETHING on that table had a Star of David on it. Because of this, I can't shake the relationship that Nutella = Jewish from my mind. :x
> 
> It's tasty.


Zionist conspiracy to pleasure our tastebuds.

AND AT LEAST OUR MENUS DON'T REVOLVE AROUND POTATOES


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 18, 2009)

> It's for breakfast? O_o


Hey, it's got less sugar than jam/jelly/preserve and less fat than peanut butter.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 18, 2009)

Not by much though.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 18, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Zionist conspiracy to pleasure our tastebuds.
> 
> AND AT LEAST OUR MENUS DON'T REVOLVE AROUND POTATOES


Potatoes are much more versatile than chocolate spread. I mean, really? They put it on perfectly good bread. :(


----------



## Flareth (Aug 18, 2009)

I MUST get my hands on this. Sounds so good.....I want it right nooow.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 18, 2009)

Flareth said:


> I MUST get my hands on this. Sounds so good.....I want it right nooow.


Once you go Nutella you'll never go back.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, next time I go to the grocery store I'm looking for this. I made a note to last time, but because of something my friend said a long time ago I looked in the imported foods section and didn't find it. I think now I should have looked with the peanut butter and stuff.

I need to see what the big deal is. D:

Update! I bought some today. Will try later.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 20, 2009)

Later, Spaekle? There is no later! There is only now! Linoone commands you to go eat some nutella!


----------



## spaekle (Aug 21, 2009)

It's pretty good. I didn't have an orgasm or anything, but it's something I'd probably buy again.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 21, 2009)

Ever since a _delightful _fic a friend made me beta-read, I can't look at the stuff without thinking of it as a body paint XD


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 23, 2009)

Nutella is the quickest way to make me barf


----------



## turbler (Aug 23, 2009)

Momoharu said:


> Once you go Nutella you'll never go back.


Amen! I wanna try to use a popsicle maker and the fridge to make a nutella popsicle :) if I ever get around to it I'll let this thread know


----------



## Alexi (Aug 25, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Nutella is the quickest way to make me barf


You have no heart or soul

But I still want you


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 25, 2009)

That's ok, I don't believe in souls and I have always wished for my heart to stop beating


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 25, 2009)

> Amen! I wanna try to use a popsicle maker and the fridge to make a nutella popsicle :) if I ever get around to it I'll let this thread know


You'll never get it out of the tray.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 25, 2009)

Does not work. It's..well, it's chocolate, essentially. With hazelnuts. 

You can't...actually get it out of the try, like uv said. Or...get much *in* for that matter. It hardens fast, sure, but it's only one notch down from stickiness from peanut butter so.


----------

